# help! what carrier for short and big busted?



## msmiles (Jan 4, 2011)

I've been doing a lot of researching and, with typical irony, am even more confused than ever about what carrier I'd like to get. I'm on a budget, so the right choice is very important; this will be the only baby carrier I will use for her first six months. I also don't have a baby-related store in my area to try them on, aside from a Babies R Us. Thus, I turn to you...

I'm 5' 1" and&#8230;just...round. Big hips, and an even bigger chest. I have a lot of aching in my back, because I carry a lot of weight on my chest. I battle chronic slouchiness. So a carrier's support and my posture is a key issue for me, especially as I begin nursing and my cup size goes through the roof, and while I deal with the obstacles of a postpartum body. On that note, I will also be breastfeeding.

I'm settling on either a Baby K'Tan or a Sleepy Wrap. I don't know if that's the right decision, but it's my confused, partially educated decision. I like the idea of having the baby wrapped in big sheets around me, across my back and in wide sweeps over my shoulders so that I don't hunch. That's why I'm leery towards slings, because many reviewers have mentioned they pull on your shoulder and don't distribute weight evenly. I'm not opting for a Moby Wrap, because many reviewers said they had problems with extra fabric, and a few said they were even stepping on it, because of their short stature. From what I've read, the K'Tan is just supposed to be a less complicated Moby and Sleepy Wrap. I like to think that I'm a competent woman, but I worry that something as complicated as a wrap would dumbfound me, or at the least, irritate me unnecessarily. Which isn't an emotional state I want to indulge in with a crying newborn and an ornery toddler.

That said&#8230;is there a brand I have missed? A style I've overlooked? I suppose I'm relying on your experience with these carriers. I remember when my son was an infant, he couldn't stand being left alone, not in a bouncer, not in a swing, not in a bassinet...I just think, if I had just had a carrier of some kind, oh! the stuff I could have gotten done! the sweet intimacy we could have shared! the pain and complications I could have avoided! So, with this one, I'd like to solve that problem in advance, especially since this time I will be chasing after a 2 year old. I hope I gave enough background info!

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## bremen (Feb 12, 2005)

i have a similar build to you, and have never found wrap-style carriers to be comfortable.

the moby straps always rolled up on my arms. i found meitai styple carriers to be so much more comfortable

the meitai is easier to stay in position, more usuer-friendly, easier on and off, and faster, too.

i love my meitai, but carriers are such a personal thing. what works for one person may not work for another.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

un-doubt-ably a wrap! I am 5'3 and a DD bust...even if I wasn't for the 1st six months a wrap is by far the most important tool you can have! it saved my life! wearyourbaby.com has info on different ways to wear them and how to make one (no sew) we have a $1.99 fabric store near me so I made a bunch...some stretchy (cotton jersey) and some cotton gauze, but certainly a moby would work too.


----------



## msmiles (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks so much, ladies! And thank you for the link!


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

you're welcome good luck with the baby!!!


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msmiles*
> 
> I'm settling on either a Baby K'Tan or a Sleepy Wrap. I don't know if that's the right decision, but it's my confused, partially educated decision. I like the idea of having the baby wrapped in big sheets around me, across my back and in wide sweeps over my shoulders so that I don't hunch. That's why I'm leery towards slings, because many reviewers have mentioned they pull on your shoulder and don't distribute weight evenly. I'm not opting for a Moby Wrap, because many reviewers said they had problems with extra fabric, and a few said they were even stepping on it, because of their short stature. From what I've read, the K'Tan is just supposed to be a less complicated Moby and Sleepy Wrap. I like to think that I'm a competent woman, but I worry that something as complicated as a wrap would dumbfound me, or at the least, irritate me unnecessarily. Which isn't an emotional state I want to indulge in with a crying newborn and an ornery toddler.
> 
> ...


----------



## nuriadavis (Dec 14, 2010)

Join Babysteals.com! I just bought and Ergo for 79 dollars shipped. I am 5'2 and big busted too. An Ergo or Beco does not get in the way. Those are great!


----------



## angiedoula (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm very short (5'0) and busty as well. I use the sling mostly, because its just so darn easy. It also give my (bigger baby) the option to look around a bit more than others I've tried. We mostly use the side/hip position but she's a bigger baby now. When she was smaller, I used the sling in the BFing position, because guess why? We were always nursing. I really liked the ring slings too, like the Maya, however I had BOTH of my carriers customized to fit me and made by hand. I like the extra fabric of the ring slings because it made for an extra layer or posed as an attached blanket which was great for Seattle's ever changing whether. If it started sprinkling, I'd use the fabric as a cover for me and baby, if it got windy or a little chilly, I'd use it to wrap around baby and tuck in between our bodies. If it was real sunny, the extra fabric could provide shade...


----------



## BK Mommy (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi there. I came upon your entry after I posted to find a comfy indoor alternative to the beco. I am new to babywearing...new mom! But after reading your inquiry and then perusing reviews I decided to order the Sleepy Wrap from Amazon. The red one was only $40. Mind you, I'm a spilling C cup or D, depending on the bra and 5'3, so I'm not sure if this is helpful. The Sleepy Wrap arrived today. The fabric is stretchy but so comfy for me and for the baby. My daughter is a larger sized baby...birth weight was 8lbs, 7oz. I'm actually able to type with both hands while holding her. I think this wrap is a dream for indoor use, but for outside, I like the Beco...just because it feels a bit more secure. I'll be buying a sleepy wrap for any friends who have babies in the near future. It is wonderful!


----------



## msmiles (Jan 4, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BK Mommy*
> 
> Hi there. I came upon your entry after I posted to find a comfy indoor alternative to the beco. I am new to babywearing...new mom! But after reading your inquiry and then perusing reviews I decided to order the Sleepy Wrap from Amazon. The red one was only $40. Mind you, I'm a spilling C cup or D, depending on the bra and 5'3, so I'm not sure if this is helpful. The Sleepy Wrap arrived today. The fabric is stretchy but so comfy for me and for the baby. My daughter is a larger sized baby...birth weight was 8lbs, 7oz. I'm actually able to type with both hands while holding her. I think this wrap is a dream for indoor use, but for outside, I like the Beco...just because it feels a bit more secure. I'll be buying a sleepy wrap for any friends who have babies in the near future. It is wonderful!


That's helpful to hear! My intention is to find a carrier or wrap that I will use mostly inside and that will make the business of being a SAHM to a toddler more productive. Grocery store visits and walks are about as crazy as it's going to get for me for awhile. It's my wish that my carrier not only makes housework with a newborn a breeze, but also allows me to have quality time with my son while still cuddling and being responsible for the baby--or at least that it reduces complications







. So it's a relief to hear the Sleepy Wrap works!


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

the sleepy wrap is the same as any other wrap isn't it? I personally am not big on the Ergo. It's just not my style. I tried it before and IDK it didn't do anything for me and DD wasn't too happy with it either.

whatever wrap you choose it is by far the most versitile carrier out there period. In a structured wrap (cotton gauze) you can put a newborn on you're back in the Tibetan style (which I highly recommend period) you can do it to a swaddled baby too that website I gave you has videos for it.

I think having an array of carries better suites everyone, but if you are on a tight budget by all means just buy 5 yds of cotton gauze and 5yds of a cotton jersey (a sturdier one, test by stretching it out) and cut it 30 or so inches wide it is very easy and you don't have to sew it or worry about it at all. I have a bunch of home made ones, all different colors. It's the most economical option as long as you can find a cheap fabric store. Either way the cotton gauze one will be cheaper to make (those go for $100+ in some cases).


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *sosurreal09*
> 
> the sleepy wrap is the same as any other wrap isn't it?
> 
> ...


----------



## iowawaltz (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello there! I am afraid my advice isn't very helpful from the tight budget end of things, because I have invested a fair amount of money in some of our carriers. (And I do agree with the person that said it's good to have a variety, if possible.) But, I am of medium height and an F cup, and have to be very careful with my back.

The first carrier we used was a Moby wrap, which was always quite comfortable for me - if a little complicated - especially since it was winter and I was glad to have the extra layer, not to mention the warm baby! However, my son seemed to find it too constricting and after sleeping happily for an hour or so, would wake up and scream and struggle until we took him out! So I never got to experience using it with a larger baby.

(Not counting our very brief and quite ill-advised fling with a Baby Bjorn, now THERE is a giant DON'T for those prone to back problems,) the next carrier I got was the Pikkolo from Catbird Baby. (http://catbirdbaby.com/index.php/pikkolo-info/ - they also make Mei Teis.) This is our workhorse core use carrier. It is much like a Mei Tei, but with buckles, which seems to make it more dad-friendly, at least in our household. It can be worn front, back, or hip, has a detachable sleeping hood, and has a structured waist belt that can be threaded over the canvas waist belt to provide more support as the child grows. This last feature has really saved my back, as has the fact that the (well padded memory foam) shoulder straps criss cross on your back when you wear the carrier in front. This is for children up to 40 pounds. Other than not packing down very small, and a bit of Ergo-pouch envy, I really LOVE this carrier.

Next, I got a ring sling. I was actually a little surprised at how comfortable it was for short term wear. This is what I use for errands. It packs down very small, is so easy to get in and out of, and is very versatile. I also love how many are made from really beautiful fabric, and do also find the long 'tail' to be very handy. However, I get a sore shoulder if I wear it much longer than 45 minutes at a time.

Finally, I got one of those big ol' hiking baby backpacks, a Sherpani Rumba. (http://sherpani.com/sherpani-rumba.aspx?bO3FscouH=1&GQd0EjaqX=6&pmdoXJC4W=304# I actually have the previous model, and I'm a little jealous because it looks like they've made the detachable daypack quite a bit more useful.) First off, this is not for tiny babies! I think they say the minimum age is 6 months. But, who knows, it might be a useful option for later on, or even for your toddler. It is rated to carry up to something like 70 pounds of kid, or combined kid and cargo. I got this particular one because it has the greatest cargo space of any I could find, and I wanted to know that I could really haul a bunch of [email protected] if I wanted to! This is definitely awesome for long term comfort - great adjustibility (dad likes this one a LOT as well) and good suspension. Not so awesome for face to face cuddling, but fun for the kid to be up high and see. My son loves this. This is what I use instead of a stroller. We use this for hiking, or just general walking around if we know we're going to be going for a long while, or need to carry some additional items. Because it will sit on the floor with the child in it, I have used it (in a pinch) as a make-shift high chair. (In this case, you MUST stabilize it, you can't just leave the kid in it and walk away!) I also use this around the house sometimes specifically if I'm going to be cooking and really want to be sure that those grabby little hands are well away from the hot stove.

I hope that I've said something that might help. I know how overwhelming this decision can be! I will say, I think that a really good carrier is one of the very very very best things you can invest in. Just being able to bring peace to the house by cuddling the kiddo while still hacking away at the mountain of chores is a huge help! GOOD LUCK, MAMA!


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

in cold temps swaddling a baby is still necessary. I know there are different wraps I did say there are structured and stretch, I was just unsure what was so special about a sleep wrap...


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *sosurreal09*
> 
> in cold temps swaddling a baby is still necessary. I know there are different wraps I did say there are structured and stretch, I was just unsure what was so special about a sleep wrap...


 Are you using the term swaddling when talking about putting baby in a bunting or snowsuit style outerwear item to keep it warm? If yes, when baby wearing dress to comfort. If your wearing your baby to your body, you can put a jacket or coat over the both of you and share body heat. It is important to not over dress baby, as that has been linked to SIDS. http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=121704

This is the best way (safetest IMO) to wear baby when exposure to elements is a concern. You can also put on your outer wear and babies then put baby in a carrier.

Swaddling is a term used mostly for the swaddling of baby like shown in this picture.



There are however video demonstrations of a swaddle baby like this then put into a wrap. Wearing your baby gives baby that same swaddled and does not require the extra layers.

Here is a good article on proper positioning by age/developmental milestones.

http://www.thebabywearer.com/articles/HowTo/Positioning.pdf


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

well in some countries babies are swaddled and worn on the back...climate plays a big role...I understand you're points though. I know when I had DD our furnace broke in the winter and I wore her swaddled, also did it at night so when she fell asleep I could take her out and put her in the bed. my baby was never one to sweat though and she gets cold like me so it definately depends on the baby as well.

http://www.wearyourbaby.com/videos/SwaddleTibetToni6mo.MPG


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

The swaddled baby is a decision you make. Tying the baby up with a ribbon in swaddling is cause for serious concern.

The ribbon tie could slip and create any number of circulation/strangulation issues. I can not endorse that practice.


----------



## watergirl77 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the Ergo. We have three children (6,4, and 2). I'm a SAHM and practice attachment parenting. I'm as we're getting so personal I'm also 40DDD and 5'5". I find the Ergo to be the easiest on my back and easiest to get and go quickly. Not sure how much for brand new, but I got mine at at children's resale shop from $30. Comes with an extender belt too as an accessory for $7.


----------



## npl (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm a shade over 5', and incredibly large cup size (bigger than any pp who said) and did find that after a short while the bust plus baby combination stuck out too far for me to reach anything when wearing baby on my front. Once I was able to wear baby on my back I was able to get more done, and it is easier on my back, too. When baby won't nap and is exhausted and fussy, I go for a back carry in my YAMO (ssc) and walk around till baby falls asleep. My arms are free, and I can reach whatever I need to. For quick times, I use a ring sling, taking care to spread out the fabric across my back, while wearing baby on my hip.


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

I have to chime in with Mei Tai! I found that the soft structured carriers such as Ergo and Beco were terrible because my large boobs got in the way of the side adjustment straps and looked silly bulging out around them. I am also on the short side 5'4" and very short waisted and did not like the thick padded band on the bottom of those carriers.

The reason that I like Mei tai carriers is that there is no strap on the side to dig into my boobs. Since these are adjusted by tying, they can be left looser or tied as tight as I wish. The middle panel that secures the baby can also be left long or rolled up shorter at the bottom so it better conforms to my body. Since the carrier is all fabric with no thick padding, it moves with my body. Another thing I like is that when a baby is tied tight in the mei tai, he/she feels secure. I felt comfortable using both hands to do other things such as push a shopping cart or hold my other kid's hands. With ring slings and pouches, I always felt like I had to keep one hand on the baby.

I did like the Moby wrap briefly for newborns but I didn't love it. The reasons are that there is soooo much fabric to get in and out of. The moby often stretches and loosens up while you wear it so you have to stop what you're doing and re-wrap. It also gets HOT due to all of that fabric wrapped around your body. If I was going to bother with a wrap again, I would use a gauzey light weight wrap with no stretch.

ETA my bust size. I'm usually an H, I or J cup depending on milk supply.


----------



## lactatinggirl (Nov 22, 2009)

I loved my Sleepy Wrap when DD was little. It doesn't matter what size you are with using them. Everyone who watched DD used the exact same wrap ranging from my mom (who is 5'5 and 200+ lbs), my husband (5'11 and 180 lbs) and me (5'5 and 160 lbs).


----------



## msmiles (Jan 4, 2011)

Once again, thanks so much for your input! I am beginning to feel like it may be tactless to spend the money on a wrap like a Baby K'Tan that will only be useful the first few months. I'm also a little apprehensive about the heat of it, since I live in the southeast and summers are hot and come soon here, and about the possibility of it accentuating my already very attractive muffin top.

Phew&#8230;.finding a carrier without any hands on experimentation takes some time and some exploration.

Has anyone used a Wrapsody Bali Stretch? There have been a few websites and discussions that have noted them for their durability and safety beyond other stretch wraps. I'm lurking their website now, but I'm also considering a Mei Tai, which it seems everyone gives great reviews. (The assurances that they're great for big breasted lady's and back support has me wishing I could rave about them, too). I may find this answer soon after I ask it, but I wonder how accommodating Mei Tai's are for newborns/young infants?


----------



## msmiles (Jan 4, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *npl*
> 
> I'm a shade over 5', and incredibly large cup size (bigger than any pp who said) and did find that after a short while the bust plus baby combination stuck out too far for me to reach anything when wearing baby on my front. Once I was able to wear baby on my back I was able to get more done, and it is easier on my back, too. When baby won't nap and is exhausted and fussy, I go for a back carry in my YAMO (ssc) and walk around till baby falls asleep. My arms are free, and I can reach whatever I need to. For quick times, I use a ring sling, taking care to spread out the fabric across my back, while wearing baby on my hip.


I just saw your post. I don't know why I didn't think of this. I can hardly wash dishes or clothes without my chest getting in the way. I will def have to look into a carrier that can be used in the back. Thank you.


----------



## jPapa (Jan 17, 2011)

I have to agree with Beco and Ergo, they will be your BEST choice in carriers! Even though, I would pick the Beco over the ergo because,

Since you 5'1, I would have to suggest the Beco over the Ergo because the Ergo is very bulky. Both carriers are comfy and are both ergonomic meaning it will distribute your baby's weight between your shoulders and hips to be the most comfortable of any carriers unlike the Bjorn that hurts you back.

I had both and ended up selling the ergo, the Beco looks better and not as bulky. The ergo seemed really puffy on me and doesn't have the internal harness like the Beco. I am able to pass my son to mom without having to take him out of the carrier, priceless luxury when my son is fast asleep!

If you have a newborn ,Ergo doesn't come complete, you still have to buy the infant insert and sleeping hood separately which raises the price an extra $35-$48 depending on if its organic or not. The price of an organic carrier also goes up, so you looking around $200 (hidden cost). Beco includes the hood and infant insert for $60 less and to top it off, Beco is Organic without paying a premium.

As far as wraps, if you are worried about extra fabric, a wrap might not be for you, that what a wrap is and your baby will soon out grow it (Moby is great!).

For the most part, if you narrow your search to Beco and Ergo, you pretty much can't go wrong, they are both great carriers, but you will look better in a Beco!


----------

